# Spy shots of the New Mini Interior



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Spy shots of the new Mini's interior have been circulating, giving a look into what may be new for 2014. Going by these pics, it looks like as a whole, the interior concept is in line with the previous model. There are definitely some tweaks thrown in though.



A quick side by side to highlight the similarities and differences.
Right away you notice that the speedo is no longer in the center of the dash. Just when I got used to this. It looks like radio and navigation controls have taken over the space. This area is flanked by a set of rectangular vents, rather than the usual round style.



The speedo has moved in front of the driver, with the tach to it's left. Steering wheel looks similar. Also, it looks like the door lock switch is located in with the door handle.



I found the upholstery to be quite interesting. It looks like it could be leather with a plaid cloth trim. I know Mini offers a bunch of interior options, so anything is possible.

What do you think of the interior?

The 2014 Mini is set to debut on November 18, at the Mini plant in Oxford, England and will go on sale in the first quarter of 2014.

_-photos from CarNewsChina.com_


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I like it except for that giant circle in the center. It looks like a driver ed car with two steering wheels.


----------

